# Ne jetez pas vos iBook ! Miracle !



## bruno-jullien (4 Septembre 2007)

Après un "plantage définitif de la carte mère" de mon IBook 15" dixit l'Apple store d'Aix en Provence, j'ai mis dans un coin le cadavre ne me résolvant pas à le jeter.

 Hier soir après plusieurs mois, ma fille mue par un élan naïf appuie sur la touche d'alimentation, miracle ! Après des dizaines de tentatives infructueuses en juin il a retrouvé vie et fait la conversation avec son remplacant acheté par desespoir.

Donc aucune explication technique à vous donner sinon d'espèrer et de ne pas croire les marchands qui n'ont qu'une idée en tête vous vendre.


----------



## pacis (4 Septembre 2007)

pb de la carte mère ( carte vidéo )  . Sans te décevoir, le problème va revenir ...


----------



## Fred'X (10 Septembre 2007)

C'était juste un sursaut comme pour dire adieu :rose:


----------



## apenspel (11 Septembre 2007)

J'en profiterais pour faire un clone.


----------



## .Steff (12 Septembre 2007)

Il doit avoir des derni&#232;re volont&#233; sans doute... 
sinon je te souhaite qu'il marche tout le temps.
Enfin si tu es tr&#232;s malhonn&#234;te tu peux aussi te d&#233;p&#234;cher de le vendre &#224; quelqu'un que tu conna&#238;t pas et que tu reverra jamais... Mais &#231;a c'est vraiment pas bien...


----------



## David_b (12 Septembre 2007)

.Steff a dit:


> Il doit avoir des dernière volonté sans doute...
> sinon je te souhaite qu'il marche tout le temps.
> Enfin si tu es très malhonnête tu peux aussi te dépêcher de le vendre à quelqu'un que tu connaît pas et que tu reverra jamais... Mais ça c'est vraiment pas bien...



 "pas bien"... tu aimes les euphémismes !


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (12 Septembre 2007)

Ou alors tout simplement les condensateurs ont eu le temps de se decharger à fond...
On parle d'electronique la quand meme...ce n'est pas au bon vouloir de l'ame de la pomme magique! 
Un conseil, essaie avec un autre chargeur, une autre batterie...et va dire au vendeur de l'appel center de AIX qu'ils sont trés trés trés ....pas bon ( je les connais ... ) 

Keep on apple !


----------



## flo_69 (12 Septembre 2007)

.Steff a dit:


> Il doit avoir des dernière volonté sans doute...
> sinon je te souhaite qu'il marche tout le temps.
> *Enfin si tu es très malhonnête tu peux aussi te dépêcher de le vendre à quelqu'un que tu connaît pas et que tu reverra jamais..*. Mais ça c'est vraiment pas bien...


 

ça c'est super


----------



## apenspel (12 Septembre 2007)

M&#234;me super d&#233;gueulasse.


----------



## Souvaroff (12 Septembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> M&#234;me super d&#233;gueulasse.



Ouais, c'est pas tr&#232;s intelligent !  Enfin moi si y'en a un qui me fait un coup comme &#231;a, m&#234;me si je suis a 800 bornes, je manquerais pas de lui claquer l'engin en travers des dents&#8230;  :love:


----------



## huexley (12 Septembre 2007)

bruno-jullien a dit:


> IBook 15"



Perso je le garderais, ce modèle est vraiment collector


----------



## .Steff (13 Septembre 2007)

H&#233; ho moi je disais ca comme ca... 
Je sais que c'est pas bien, mais moi je le ferais pas, mais je lance des id&#233;es comme &#231;a !


----------



## David_b (13 Septembre 2007)

.Steff a dit:


> je lance des idées comme ça !


C'est pas plus mal de réfléchir 1/2 seconde avant de causer...


----------



## .Steff (13 Septembre 2007)

humour, humour, quand tu nous tient !!!
:mouais:


----------



## bruno-jullien (13 Septembre 2007)

bruno-jullien a dit:


> Après un "plantage définitif de la carte mère" de mon IBook 15" dixit l'Apple store d'Aix en Provence, j'ai mis dans un coin le cadavre ne me résolvant pas à le jeter.
> 
> Hier soir après plusieurs mois, ma fille mue par un élan naïf appuie sur la touche d'alimentation, miracle ! Après des dizaines de tentatives infructueuses en juin il a retrouvé vie et fait la conversation avec son remplacant acheté par desespoir.
> 
> Donc aucune explication technique à vous donner sinon d'espèrer et de ne pas croire les marchands qui n'ont qu'une idée en tête vous vendre.



 Dernière nouvelle : il fonctionne toujours très bien (2 chargements complets et plusieurs
transports en voiture), pourvu que cela dure.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

J'ai un vieux ibook 12 en panne
Je peux l'envoyer à ta fille pour qu'elle essaye de lui redonner vie  :love: 
Tu devrais créer une sorte d'Église de la Résurection de la Pomme 
Bon ok je sors


----------



## Fred'X (14 Septembre 2007)

L'homme qui murmurait à l'oreille des ibooks !


----------



## Souvaroff (14 Septembre 2007)

bruno-jullien a dit:


> Dernière nouvelle : il fonctionne toujours très bien (2 chargements complets et plusieurs
> transports en voiture), pourvu que cela dure.



C'est versatile  J'en avais un qui était comme ça  il pouvais se remettre a fonctionner 2 mois & puis d'un coup Paf fini


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (14 Septembre 2007)

alors faisons la a la Colombo ! 
Ma femme me dit toujours, si le pb est redondant mais sur du long terme alors demandons nous quelles problemes arrivent rarement : 

              -  DD surchargé ? 
              -  Poussiére qui s'accumule ? 
              -  euh...... what else ?


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2007)

roooooh les &#233;coute pas !!
mais laissez le croire au retour &#224; la vie de son mac !
c'est beau &#231;a non !!


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (14 Septembre 2007)

Wikipedia : 

Le *MacusIbookus* ou *Ibook *(du grec ancien ibookaki) est un laptop fabuleux, doué de longévité et caractérisé par son pouvoir de renaître après s'être consumé sous l'effet de sa propre chaleur. Il symbolise ainsi les cycles de mort et de résurrection.


----------



## Fred'X (14 Septembre 2007)

C'était le modèle "Phoenix", après les félins : les oiseaux.


----------



## Charly777 (14 Septembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> "pas bien"... tu aimes les euphémismes !



Et en plus interdit, l'acheteur peut se retourner contre toi pour vice caché... ce serait bête quand même ! à moins que ce soit cash only, mais là même moi je n'achèterais pas  

Sinon, juste un sursaut, le problème reviendra à mon avis, profites en pour sauvegarder tes données.

Au fait il se peut que ce ne soit que la carte vidéo, pour ça, le problème est reconnu (surtout ibook 12 pouces je crois), je te laisse chercher.


----------



## Fred'X (18 Septembre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> C'est versatile  J'en avais un qui était comme ça  il pouvais se remettre a fonctionner 2 mois & puis d'un coup Paf fini



Moi aussi : il était délégué syndical.


----------



## Gwen (18 Septembre 2007)

J'ai pour ma part eu un PowerBook qui est rest&#233; 2 ans au placard puis un jour il a ressuscit&#233;. Depuis, il marche &#224; merveille.


----------



## clochelune (18 Septembre 2007)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Wikipedia :
> 
> Le *MacusIbookus* ou *Ibook *(du grec ancien ibookaki) est un laptop fabuleux, dou&#233; de long&#233;vit&#233; et caract&#233;ris&#233; par son pouvoir de rena&#238;tre apr&#232;s s'&#234;tre consum&#233; sous l'effet de sa propre chaleur. Il symbolise ainsi les cycles de mort et de r&#233;surrection.



avec en plus le Phoenix qui rena&#238;t de ses cendres ;-)
qui en &#233;crit une nouvelle ?

en tout cas, on a envie d'y croire! c'est quand m&#234;me pas si courant!!

mais profites-en pour sauvegarder les donn&#233;es si &#231;a n'a pas d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; fait avant!


----------



## Souvaroff (18 Septembre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> mais profites-en pour sauvegarder les données si ça n'a pas déjà été fait avant!



oui, & aussi essayer de ne pas faire le malin comme moi parce qu'il s'est remis a marcher, & y mettre des truc important , comme des photos qu'on veux garder par exemple !! :rateau: (& c'est la que j'ai fait le premier démontage de l'ibook !!  )


----------



## lamidenis (18 Septembre 2007)

semac a dit:


> roooooh les écoute pas !!
> mais laissez le croire au retour à la vie de son mac !
> c'est beau ça non !!



C'est vrai, ça ! Comme vous lui avez cassé en deux sa merveilleuse résurrection pommique !  

Rêvons un peu !


----------



## bruno-jullien (21 Septembre 2007)

Tu as raison tout est une question de foi !

Pannes automobiles ou informatiques sont parfois l'addition de nombreux éléments
non reliés théoriquement. Les "autoréparations" partent probablement du même principe.


----------



## DrFatalis (24 Septembre 2007)

Non Mdame.....Mmmmm
hier mon ptit cousin y m'a dit qu'une fois, il écoutait la radio, pask'il a une grosse radio avec plein de boutons.... Hé bien une fois elle marchait plus, et ben au bout de trois mois, après qu'il soit revenu chez lui après s'étre cassé les deux jambes au ski... C'est pas de chance hein Mdame... Ben son appareil y fonctionnait à nouveau.

Alors j'ai noté - ou est-ce que je l'ai mis ce papier- attendez un peu, a voilà, j'ai noté "Est ce que la mort de l'ibook a bel et bien été constaté", non parke sinon ma mdame je peut pas faire mon métier... C'est juste des questions de routine ça, mais il y un détail qui m'chifonne... Ce serait pas possible que le bouton d'alimentation y soit pas tout simplement fatigué, qu'une fois y fait contact et une autre pas ? Paske mon cousin Bernie qui a fait son service dans la marine y m'a dit que parfois ya des débris qui peuvent se fragmenter avec le temps, du coup avant c'été isolé et après non... 
Non Mdame en fait je vous l'avoue, je l'ai suspecté tout de suite: ebn fait l'à jamais été mort ce zibouk... C'est un malin ça mdame... Drôle d'histoire tout de même, faudra que j'en parle à me femme...
contact au niveau de la touche de mise en marche ?:rateau:


----------

